# AR15 Firing Problem?



## ARPROSTAFF (Jan 9, 2010)

I carried my AR15 to the range today and when I pulled the trigger it wouldn't fire. I would eject the bullet and it had been hit with firing pin slightly, but I'm not sure that it hit the round hard enough. I did this 10 times with only one round firing. Does anybody have any idea as to why it won't fire?


----------



## 686wheelman (Jan 9, 2010)

dirty firing pin channel? weak hammer spring? check youtube out for a complete ar disassembly and go from there. good luck.


----------



## TZapp (Jan 9, 2010)

ARPROSTAFF said:


> I carried my AR15 to the range today and when I pulled the trigger it wouldn't fire. I would eject the bullet and it had been hit with firing pin slightly, but I'm not sure that it hit the round hard enough. I did this 10 times with only one round firing. Does anybody have any idea as to why it won't fire?



Take the upper off of the lower and try to fire it and watch to see if the hammer is dropping. 

also, all AR-15 make a slight firing pin indention on the primer when the bolt closes.  http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=2&f=38&t=182692

I would suggest AR-15.com forums for tech support. There is a whole sub forum for the AR-15's and there is a vast knowledge base of members on there.

Good luck!!


----------



## J.D. Squire (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bad advice*

Do not let the hammer fall on an ar15 when the upper is not mated to the lower!! use your off hand to ease it down while pulling the trigger. If you let the hammer fall it can strike the boltcatch damaging your boltcatch or possibly your lower



TZapp said:


> Take the upper off of the lower and try to fire it and watch to see if the hammer is dropping.


----------



## TZapp (Jan 10, 2010)

J.D. Squire said:


> Do not let the hammer fall on an ar15 when the upper is not mated to the lower!! use your off hand to ease it down while pulling the trigger. If you let the hammer fall it can strike the boltcatch damaging your boltcatch or possibly your lower




 Your advice about holding the hammer is good advice, i just was assuming he already knew that. Ill try and be more specific in my troubleshooting advice in the future.


----------



## ROCKRIVERDUDE (Jan 10, 2010)

Since there is no spring on an AR's firing pin, you can rule that out. My vote goes for one of two things, either a broken/defective firing pin or a weak hammer spring. Both are not expensive to replace. I built AR's for a living for 5 years, if you have any problems with checking/replacing these, pm me with a number and I will walk you through it.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Jan 11, 2010)

If you or someone else was kind enough to disassemble your bolt carrier group and reassemble it, then it may be worth checking to see of the firing pin retaining pin is is the right position with regard to the firing pin.  I've seen them assembled with the retaining pin inserted before the firing pin was fully seated in the BCG.  the retaining pin can get bent up enough to allow some travel of the firing pin.


----------

